# You will watch...



## Conan (Mar 8, 2007)

...the glorious tale of my exploits this Friday on AMC.

If you do not listen, to hell with you, I watch it for myself!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

Well then.


----------



## Naren (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually, Conan, I cannot watch your great tale of adventure and battle since I do not have the channel known as AMC. But, do not fear. I recently saw this epic tale of green pea-hand soup and snake/women orgies.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 9, 2007)

This channel does not exist in the realm in which I dwell. But rest assured that I have seen this collection of moving images telling the tale of your amazing adventures several times in the past.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2007)

I own the box set so I'm already good.


----------



## Conan (Mar 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I own the box set so I'm already good.



A true Cimmerian.

[action=Conan]approves.[/action]


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2007)

I wonder why they didn't make more movies, there's a fuck load of books.


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I wonder why they didn't make more movies, there's a fuck load of books.



Yeah, a stack-load of comics too.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2007)

Hahaha, Conan tried to rep me, got me a grey box


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hahaha, Conan tried to rep me, got me a grey box



it's hard to judge the true will of Conan. if he wants you dead, then you're probably already dead. any other emotion, and it's a gamble.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2007)

Apparently I'm on his good side for now. Crom help me if I piss him off.


----------



## Conan (Mar 9, 2007)

In six minutes, you will be sitting in front of the TV. If not, you can contemplate your mistake on the Tree of Woe.


----------

